# Beaver Creek Vs. Lake Tahoe



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone Ever live at Beaver????

Anyone ever live a Heavenly/squaw tahoe????

Most likely moving to Beaver or Vail for this winter 2010-2011....Anyone have anything Positive/Negative to say about that???


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!:dunno::laugh::thumbsup::thumbsdown::dunno:


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

All I can say is I plan to move to either Vail or Breck in the future.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Both are going to suck for jobs. Though South Lake Tahoe has the casinos, so there is more employment opportunity there. Of course Heavenly kind of sucks.

Vail/Beaver creek = $$$. One of the most pricey spots out there. Only Aspen costs more. You might look at living in Minturn or something like that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks! Have you ever lived on a mountain before?? I want to meet alot of friends...board with the locals and hook up with hot tourists AHHAHAHHAHA .. any advice????


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well this post suddenly took a turn for the worst


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Powderdaysaints said:


> Thanks! Have you ever lived on a mountain before?? I want to meet alot of friends...board with the locals and hook up with hot tourists AHHAHAHHAHA .. any advice????


good luck.
reality is going to slap you in the face.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You want the truth? Ok here it is most girls will have diseases and be passed around more than a rolled up 20 dollar bill at a coke party but they will have coke stuck to them at some point. Most locals will hate you at first and not want to ride with you especially if you can't hang. Hot tourists don't give a shit about scummy mountain locals 98% of the time that 2% of the time they're looking for some Joey Chadwick who sucks at life and wears Ed Retardy clothing. The cost of living is going to be insanely high you're going to work some shitty job that doesn't pay shit and live on ramen and free nature valley bars.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

BA speaks truth.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Powderdaysaints said:


> Anyone Ever live at Beaver????
> 
> Anyone ever live a Heavenly/squaw tahoe????
> 
> ...


How old are you out of interest? I worked at Keystone in 2001 and I found the locas friendly enough. You will meet plenty of people in resort to hang out with. Locals are harder to crack and often have a holier than thou attitude. Some locals don't bother with new people (speaking from Banff experience here) because they get sick of meeting people who leave a short time later. 

I have found it hard to meet people in Banff as it is such a transient town. 
Also the work situation will imporve the longer you are there. If you are passing through don't expect anything better than minimum wage. 
Having said that I prefer not knowing many people in town and having many hills nearby to knowing heaps of people in my old town but having nothing to do. If that makes sense? 

If I could work in the US I would be going to Breckenridge. Seemed the least resorty of all the hills I visited in CO.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Powderdaysaints said:


> Thanks! Have you ever lived on a mountain before?? I want to meet alot of friends...board with the locals and hook up with hot tourists AHHAHAHHAHA .. any advice????


ANYWAYS

I'd say Tahoe, you'll get a bit of a city in south lake tahoe so you should be able to find some business there. You've got a broad range of mountains within 30-40 minutes, and alot a bit north from you. You can also drive down to Mammoth which is like 3 hours(i think?). It's also somewhat cheap as far as season passes go. Sierra&Northstar have a season pass working for both mountains for 399$, and it is unlimited for Sierra & Unlimmited at northstar for all but saturday.

Personally I've never been to colorado, but i can tell you that tahoe's a fun place with awesome resorts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Hot tourists don't give a shit about scummy mountain locals 98% of the time that 2% of the time they're looking for some Joey Chadwick who sucks at life and wears Ed Retardy clothing. The cost of living is going to be insanely high you're going to work some shitty job that doesn't pay shit and live on ramen and free nature valley bars.



had to google joey chadwick...still can't figure out who that is, but I know what your saying...


2%...so your saying theirs a chance?!?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks!!! 399 is alot cheaper then 600 epic pass for CO. And Travis Parker lives around there so I know its gotta be good. Thanks it will be a tuff choice because I have a friend in CO to ride with a few days a week but I think the people in tahoe migt be chiller...How are the lift lines????


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

*VAIL all the way*

I lived in Vail last season. It was awesome. Worked for the resort, lived in employee housing (350/MO right by the village where everything else is 1000), didn't make much in the way of money but rode 102 days. 
You just have to ask yourself what your goals are, if you wanna get rich dont move to a resort. If you wanna get in some days, move to a resort, find a job and scrape by. It's the lifestyle we live for. Riding all day, partying all night, waking up and going to work (but first getting really stoned).
As far as what BA said, yeah there are alot less girls than guys at ski resorts, and yeah they are ussually complete whores and are getting some from like eight dudes at once.
I just go after the tourist girls, or the girls from Denver, lol. South American Visa workers are fun too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice gaper, sounds like a fun time!!! can't wait, im looking at apartments now , Im not going to be working for the resort so i don't think I will be able to get that low price... but I gotta be close to the lift/bus some how!!!! are those apartments just for workers.?


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

GaperDonnie said:


> I lived in Vail last season. It was awesome. Worked for the resort, lived in employee housing (350/MO right by the village where everything else is 1000), didn't make much in the way of money but rode 102 days.
> You just have to ask yourself what your goals are, if you wanna get rich dont move to a resort. If you wanna get in some days, move to a resort, find a job and scrape by. It's the lifestyle we live for. Riding all day, partying all night, waking up and going to work (but first getting really stoned).
> As far as what BA said, yeah there are alot less girls than guys at ski resorts, and yeah they are ussually complete whores and are getting some from like eight dudes at once.
> I just go after the tourist girls, or the girls from Denver, lol. South American Visa workers are fun too.


True, true, and true. Especially about the South American Visa workers being fun.
In South Lake Tahoe, the casinos import Brazillians(sp?) to work in the winter, and Polish people to work in the summer, and each season brings in a few sexually uninhibited girls with cute accents. Thats said, the ratio of guys to girls is like 3 to 1 there, and the girls DO get around, so much so that its almost embarrassing. Whatever, wrap it up. 

All that said, it is far from "the life" in any of these towns for resort workers. You may get to ride a lot, but you will be scimping and saving just to get by, there are NOT a ton of girls to go around, and you have to keep in mind that at some point the season will be over, so you DO need a plan in life. Nobody wants to hang with the 35-year-old lifty, just sayin'.. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

*But*

Not all jobs at resorts pay crap. Some are half decent. I'm an RN, but for me living the dream is about not being stuck in a job you hate for some evil hospital or corporation, and enjoying myself. If I can do those things, I'm livin the dream. Riding everyday is living the dream, however you wanna look at it.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You want the truth? Ok here it is most girls will have diseases and be passed around more than a rolled up 20 dollar bill at a coke party but they will have coke stuck to them at some point. Most locals will hate you at first and not want to ride with you especially if you can't hang. Hot tourists don't give a shit about scummy mountain locals 98% of the time that 2% of the time they're looking for some Joey Chadwick who sucks at life and wears Ed Retardy clothing. The cost of living is going to be insanely high you're going to work some shitty job that doesn't pay shit and live on ramen and free nature valley bars.


FUCKIN SWEET!!! Where do I sign up :cheeky4:


----------

